# Oat Milk?



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking at dairy alternatives to offer customers and have found that Oatly, do a barista oat milk.

I have some to try, but wondered if anyone had used out before and their thoughts?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@funinacup ?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

My wife uses this to make her porridge concoction in the morning.

Not sure what the difference between the original and the barista version are.

It has a fairly neutral flavour unlike some other non-dairy milk substitutes.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I've used;

Oat

Hemp

Soy

Rice

Hazelnut

Almond

Coconut

All in a coffee house capacity and all of them are a pain in the ass. Took me a good few months of practice to get soy milk to stop splitting and to do latte art. Hazelnut milk is the best non-dairy milk. The rest (especially hemp milk) are terrible. Hemp milk tastes like carpet when steamed.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I've used;
> 
> Oat
> 
> ...


I've tried the lot apart from Soya (partner can't have soya). Just tried the natural 'slightly roasted' version of almond milk and it steams lovely. Hazelnut wouldn't steam at all (just bubbled and went flat!)

After tasting the slightly roasted almond milk, I made a latté macchiato for my partner and she liked it. So chuffed I can make her coffee again. I then made a flat white (she tasted that and prefered the texture). Maybe because I'm using DSOL beans that it's ok, I don't know. Anyway, here's the proof it works..


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Aye. Steams well but tastes... Oaty! Bit dry.


----------



## Lenn (Apr 25, 2017)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I've used;
> 
> Oat
> 
> ...


Is there a specific hazelnut milk you recommend using? One which worked best for you?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Lenn said:


> Is there a specific hazelnut milk you recommend using? One which worked best for you?


my favourite one is Rude Healths Hazelnut


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

I've used most dairy alternatives (not used hazelnut however) in a commercial capacity and reckon oat or almond are your best bet for decent milk.

The Oatly barista stuff is pretty good and tastes really neutral in my opinion compared to say soya or nut milks.


----------



## Django Coffee Co. (Apr 18, 2017)

We use the Oatly now in our coffee and for cereal and we cannot tell the difference. We cannot recommend them enough, great milk alternative and a great ethical company.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Love oatly barista milk... it's the best alternative I've found...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I can definitely taste the difference, but I enjoy the taste. Oatly is very good. Is the oil-laced barista version necessary or just guff?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

filthynines said:


> I can definitely taste the difference, but I enjoy the taste. Oatly is very good. Is the oil-laced barista version necessary or just guff?


the barista one is great... its steams well, pours well and holds its silkiness


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

All of the above are crap. Commercial or in a home situation. Crap. Utter. Utter. Crap. They bring out the worst flavours of the coffee you're putting them into and all are fickle to steam.

Crap.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Scotford said:


> All of the above are crap. Commercial or in a home situation. Crap. Utter. Utter. Crap. They bring out the worst flavours of the coffee you're putting them into and all are fickle to steam.
> 
> Crap.


This Oatley has been on then off then back on and is now off my shopping list. Although I half want to see if it really is crap . . . I don't mean I don't believe you! Far from it


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Just use cows or drink black coffee. Simple.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's a question of options... And all milk products are an acquired taste (including bovine lactation) just some we acquire sooner than others. Oatly with a milk chocolate coffee adds to the maltiness. Yum.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

So my father and mother are visiting from the states.

Made them flat whites on day one which they both really enjoyed.

Day two, I find a DRY bowl with muesli remains (yuk!). After querying what that's all about, Dad tells me milk in the morning bothers him sometimes, so he eats dry cereal (but isn't a big fan). Huh, that info came a bit late. So an Americano for him then. He found that a bit strong I think (although a bigger mug would certainly fix that)... meanwhile my mother was reading Time Magazine... looks like Oatly just got to the US and there was a full page article on it.

I had honestly never heard of it, having dabbled with soy and almond milk in the 90's for purely environmental reasons (but largely agree with Scottford, just use cows milk, or drink it black!).

So we picked some Oatly up from Waitrose this afternoon. Looking forward to deciding which of the above varied opinions we will agree with most.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've found oat milk is really good in tea (if you're cutting out dairy). Almond milk is ok on cereal, but I can't stand it in tea.

I couldn't get on with soya milk.


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

Chocolate Oatly is strangely delicious.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh, it comes in chocolate?! So we tried ours... Great on oats / meusli. Go figure probably a more natural fit than cow's milk. In a flat white... Dad liked it, although asked if I had switched beans. I thought it was odd, drinkable... Seemed to bring out the citrus hints. Maybe my shot was just underextracted though.

Will give it another go on the morrow.


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

It sure does.

I blend it with bananas and peanut butter for a energy boost smoothie thing.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Tried oatly barista this morning, pleasantly surprised  nice taste and steaming wasn't too difficult either! other advantage is being able to stock up and only refrigerate when needed


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Oatly Barista makes a lovely coffee. As someone who drank cow's milk flat whites for five years and then went vegan, I can absolutely say I enjoy my Oatly flat whites just as much as I did my cow's milk ones. Compared with soya milk I find the texture better and flavour more neutral, plus I've never had any curdling issues regardless of how acidic the espresso is.

I've found that the Oatly Original really isn't good with espresso though, and neither are any of the other oat milks. They've totally nailed it with the Oatly barista edition.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Minor Figures or go home


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

jeebsy said:


> Minor Figures or go home


Reviews on that stuff look good too! tchibo has them 6 cartons for £9

thinking of a bulk order, how longlife are they do you know @jeebsy? not sure how quickly I'd get through 18 of them


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Minor figures on jeebsy's recommendation. Steams like milk and doesn't have that thin mouthfeel.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

cloughy said:


> Reviews on that stuff look good too! tchibo has them 6 cartons for £9
> 
> thinking of a bulk order, how longlife are they do you know @jeebsy? not sure how quickly I'd get through 18 of them


They keep at ambient for a long time (i buy a couple of months worth at a time for the shop) and about a week once opened.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Minor Figures or go home


This or JTFO tbh.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Wowzers! Thanks for the tip jeebsy. This stuff is lush. Less thick than OB and steams easier. Taste is so good I've been having it on my cereal.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

I am obviously lacking something in the technique.....I bought some Minor Figures (which tastes great btw) but it steams up in the jug ok, then as soon as I swirl and pour, it's as flat as a tack. No foam at all.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

spoxehub said:


> I am obviously lacking something in the technique.....I bought some Minor Figures (which tastes great btw) but it steams up in the jug ok, then as soon as I swirl and pour, it's as flat as a tack. No foam at all.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I've had a few pitchers like that. I find I have to put a few more seconds of air in at the start than regular milk then get it swirling to heat it up  can get loads of foam for my mrs hot chocolate if I need too, microfoam for flat white just takes practice, I still get too much foam sometimes mainly when I'm half asleep!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

cloughy said:


> I've had a few pitchers like that. I find I have to put a few more seconds of air in at the start than regular milk then get it swirling to heat it up  can get loads of foam for my mrs hot chocolate if I need too, microfoam for flat white just takes practice, I still get too much foam sometimes mainly when I'm half asleep!


Cheers for that. Tried the more air routine this morning and it's definitely better. Like you said, just need to work on it. Good job I bought 6 litres of oat milk.....


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

I have found the Oatly Barista Edition to be most successful of the non-dairy delights. If it's Soy 'yer after, then Bonsoy is the way to go! Pricey though


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

donblacc said:


> I have found the Oatly Barista Edition to be most successful of the non-dairy delights. If it's Soy 'yer after, then Bonsoy is the way to go! Pricey though


Agreed on Bonsoy, it's definitely the best soy by a long way. And empties your bank account hilariously quick.


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

My guys at the cafe work great with minor figures, i for some reason work better with oatly than i do with MF, ive found less heat definitely helps.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Scotford said:


> All of the above are crap. Commercial or in a home situation. Crap. Utter. Utter. Crap. They bring out the worst flavours of the coffee you're putting them into and all are fickle to steam.
> 
> Crap.


This.

Have used pretty much all types of milks in all types of drinks for all types of customers and the only thing consistent between the alternative milks is they are rubbish!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Rakesh said:


> This.
> 
> Have used pretty much all types of milks in all types of drinks for all types of customers and the only thing consistent between the alternative milks is they are rubbish!


Your opinion. Fair enough. But in MY opinion, you're wrong.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Your opinion. Fair enough. But in MY opinion, you're wrong.


Ok


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Rakesh said:


> Ok


Pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> This.
> 
> Have used pretty much all types of milks in all types of drinks for all types of customers and the only thing consistent between the alternative milks is they are rubbish!


Do you want to elaborate on what 'rubbish' is? Oatly Barista and Minor Figures both taste great, foam up the same as cow's milk, and make a lovely coffee. And this is from someone who enjoyed cow's milk coffees for many years!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Do you want to elaborate on what 'rubbish' is? Oatly Barista and Minor Figures both taste great, foam up the same as cow's milk, and make a lovely coffee. And this is from someone who enjoyed cow's milk coffees for many years!


Rubbish is that they simply don't taste good in coffee and that they seem to highlight more of the negative flavours in coffees more-so than they do the positive ones! I think the rude health and minor figures milks are probably the best out of a bad bunch. But of course if you think that it tastes nice then what does my elaboration matter?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Think I'll just stay with Jus Du Coo.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From information I saw somewhere you are paying for 3 or 4 nuts ground up in a pint / litre of water = £ expensive

Spoonfull of porage oats in a blender ?







:good:


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> From information I saw somewhere you are paying for 3 or 4 nuts ground up in a pint / litre of water = £ expensive
> 
> Spoonfull of porage oats in a blender ?
> 
> ...


Actually you're right I think making oat milk is pretty easy (as is soya milk), but to make it good enough for coffee is another question!

And I think the relative price of oatly compared with cow's milk probably says more about the cows than the oats...


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Missy said:


> It's a question of options... And all milk products are an acquired taste (including bovine lactation) just some we acquire sooner than others. Oatly with a milk chocolate coffee adds to the maltiness. Yum.


 Totally agree. I've been dairy free for about 3 years and still enjoy every Latte I drink. Sure it tastes different, but different in a consistent way, and my tastebuds are perfectly happy


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

We went trough a number of alternatives (my wife is breastfeeding and avoids dairy) and found Oatly Barista the best all-rounder. It has a cereal-ey taste when using in milkshakes (which is actually a nice addition imo), foams well for lattes (albeit it has a bitterey taste an pretty much overshadows coffee, so I would not use it with fancy beans - it's just a waste) and perfect for porridge. I personally don't put anything but full fat dairy in my flat whites and swear by Cravendale.

The rest - almond, hazelnut and *especially hemp *are a nono IMO. I have no clue who drink hemp milk. It does smell like an old rug, even more so when steamed.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Another plus to Oatly Barista Edition. I don't miss dairy milk one bit.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MAKE YOUR OWN!


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Oatly Barista for me. Prefer it to cows milk infact. So happy to have found it since turning vegan!

Used to like the Califia farms one, but after having Oatly I realised it has an odd, tangy taste - a bit like yoghurt!


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't use it for any specific reason other than to reduce my dairy intake a little, but oatly barista is my choice of "milk" at home.

If a coffee shop is using something other than oatly barista i'll order cows milk instead, had so many nasty coffees with other brands.


----------



## dominicd (Mar 21, 2016)

I got a free can of this - https://www.bestfreestuff.co.uk/free-jimmys-oat-iced-coffee-2/ but it is so horrible.


----------



## CoffeefriendUK (Jan 3, 2022)

I personally love using Alpro Barista oat milk. It has a very nice creamy consistency and actually does not separate in coffee when making lattes or cappuccinos, which was always so annoying for me when making nice latte art!


----------

